# A plea regarding WM Windsor Resort and vicinity  Thank you



## herindoors911 (Oct 20, 2017)

This is from a WM owner who lost her house in the fires.  She has asked for it to be copied and pasted by as many as possible to give the Santa Rosa area more space for those who are still homeless.
Thanks.

""""
Hello WM owners!  As you all heard we had the worst residential fire in the USA 10 days ago.  We already had a housing shortage....now add 4000 more homeless families! 

I have had many MOST wonderful Worldmark owners donate or rent their credits for fire victims to stay at Windsor, only problem we are finding is families have to move out every Fri. For the weekend reservations previous WM owners made.

Many of the fire victims are asking their families to NOT come to Sonoma Co. and take hotels or timeshare rooms that local families need. 
Also, I don’t know anyone feeling like wining and dining and celebrating here right now anyhow.

Please, if you are in other WM online groups, please help me spread the word to wait to come visit So. Co. for a couple months until locals can get their feet back on the ground.  It will take probably take at least through the end of the year.
What a year.
Thank you for your help.""""


----------



## rhonda (Oct 20, 2017)

Giving this a quick bump.  Sure is a practical request!

Folks taking shelter at WM Windsor will likely hold a fond spot in their hearts for that property as I do for WM Balboa.  Our reservation history carries a strange string of reservations in tiny bites (2 or 3 nights each) at WM Balboa, WM Mission Valley and WM Oceanside for May/June 2014 when we lost use of our primary home to fire and needed to stabilize our situation.


----------



## rhonda (Oct 20, 2017)

FWIW, I just checked Bonus Time for Northern California.  There are plenty of dates for Windsor ... _full weeks_ available in Studio, 1BR, 2BR/Twin and 3BR/HA and 3BR Penthouse configurations!


----------



## herindoors911 (Oct 20, 2017)

rhonda said:


> FWIW, I just checked Bonus Time for Northern California.  There are plenty of dates for Windsor ... _full weeks_ available in Studio, 1BR, 2BR/Twin and 3BR/HA and 3BR Penthouse configurations!


Thanks, Rhonda.  I've just checked as well.  Organizer may have already seen the availability, as the bookings are a bit spotty.   Think some  of the firefighters who were stationed there courtesy of Wyndham, may have left today.  

I will post again if more help is needed.


----------



## uscav8r (Oct 20, 2017)

There was another person from the area who completely disagreed with the call to stay away. If people stay away, there is less ability for stores and restaurants to weather the situation from an economic standpoint. 

Also, if one is seeing a bunch of open inventory at Windsor, those rooms are NOT being used for locals. Might as well book them and spend some money in the area. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## herindoors911 (Oct 23, 2017)

They are not being used for locals yet because they are asking for credit donations to help these families.  The occupancy is not for WM owners.  A lot of inventory was held by Wyndham for the firefighters to rest to begin with, and nothing was available.

It is a two edged sword, but  imagine  how tough it is to have ALL your possessions lost and no place to call home.   Staying and overburdening friends for weeks on end is not easy. 

Anything that can be achieved with this message should go ahead.   I have asked if  destinations other than Windsor could be utilized.  Not a definitive answer, as even the ones who lost their homes are still having to go to work. 

If any Worldmark owner wishes to donate a thousand credits, I will find a way to get them into an account to help out.   These people need suitable housing to offset their loss, help them move forward with respect and some comfort.  I honestly think the financial side of the area will badly affected in any case for quite a while, with or without bookings at the Windsor resort, so let us at least help some of those affected with a place to chill for a few days.   It doesn't have to be for weeks.


----------



## herindoors911 (Oct 24, 2017)

herindoors911 said:


> They are not being used for locals yet because they are asking for credit donations to help these families.  The occupancy is not for WM owners.  A lot of inventory was held by Wyndham for the firefighters to rest to begin with, and nothing was available.
> 
> It is a two edged sword, but  imagine  how tough it is to have ALL your possessions lost and no place to call home.   Staying and overburdening friends for weeks on end is not easy.
> 
> ...



Right now, the lady who also lost her home and is trying to organize accom. has received sufficient support for others  the time being.   Thanks for caring!


----------



## JohnPaul (Oct 25, 2017)

We just visited Napa to pick up our wine from one of the winery wine clubs.  They were thrilled to have us as customers are way down.  Without customers they can't employe the people who need the work.  If they lost their home this just compounds the problem.


----------

